# Air Softers?



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok Ok Ok before you guys rip my a new one... lemme explain.. i know how much people love there football and nascar.. but i never really got into those.

I have been paintballing since i was 12, i am currently 23. And have just recently gotten into airsoft, if ya have any questions about it ask. But i was wondering if any of you guys on here airsoft or even have kids that play.

I have gotten my father to play with me a couple of times and he really enjoyed it.. So don't let your kids tell you that it is just for young people, not calling anyone old in here. I mean you are only as old as you let others precieve (sp) you .

So if you have ever wanted to just get out and try a new sport.. lemme know. the next time my friends and i have a game going on you are more than welcome to join us..


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

